# 2 Gehäuse Lüfter für das be quiet silent base 600 Gehäuse



## iLastRescue (30. Mai 2016)

*2 Gehäuse Lüfter für das be quiet silent base 600 Gehäuse*

Ich wollte mir demnächst ein neues Gehäuse holen, das be quiet silent base 600 Gehäuse in Orange, ich wollte vorne und hinten einen Gehäuselüfter reinpacken, gibt es vernünftige Gehäuselüfter mit orangenen LEDS? Die in das genannte Gehäuse Passen?
Ich hatte jetzt diese beiden gefunden: 

BitFenix Spectre LED orange 120x120x25mm 800-1000

BitFenix Spectre LED orange 140x140x25mm 800-1000


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: 2 Gehäuse Lüfter für das be quiet silent base 600 Gehäuse*

EKL Wingboost 2
EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 140mm, Deep Orange Plus Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 120mm, Deep Orange Plus Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Aber so berauschend sind sie nicht, zumindest bei oberen Drehzahlen, unten herum sind sie sehr leise


----------



## Flipbo219 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: 2 Gehäuse Lüfter für das be quiet silent base 600 Gehäuse*

Vielleicht die Thermaltake Riing?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## iLastRescue (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: 2 Gehäuse Lüfter für das be quiet silent base 600 Gehäuse*

Ich habe mich jetzt für die be Quiet Silent wings 2 entschieden, wie viele Gehäuselüfter, sollte man ins Gehäuse einbauen, wenn man sowohl die Graka als auch die CPU übertaktet?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: 2 Gehäuse Lüfter für das be quiet silent base 600 Gehäuse*

Vier reichen, vorne zwei, hinten einer, oben hinten einer. Die originalen Pure-Wings sind gut genug


----------



## iLastRescue (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: 2 Gehäuse Lüfter für das be quiet silent base 600 Gehäuse*

Also 4x die Pure wings für das Be quiet silentbase 600?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: 2 Gehäuse Lüfter für das be quiet silent base 600 Gehäuse*

Zwei sind drin, die kann man weiter nehmen und dann oben und vorne einfach einen Silent Wing 2 ergänzen.


----------



## iLastRescue (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: 2 Gehäuse Lüfter für das be quiet silent base 600 Gehäuse*

Achso so meintest du das,  danke für die Hilfe


----------



## DerKabelbinder (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: 2 Gehäuse Lüfter für das be quiet silent base 600 Gehäuse*

Da würde ich erstmal probehören, bevor man sich entscheidet.
Nicht für jeden sind die Pure Wings leise genug. Hängt auch immer ein wenig von der Serienstreuung und natürlich den persönlichen Erwartungen ab.

Alternativ würde ich noch die HF-14 von Fractal empfehlen.
Die sind den Silent Wings 2 überlegen, kosten sogar etwas weniger.


----------



## iLastRescue (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: 2 Gehäuse Lüfter für das be quiet silent base 600 Gehäuse*

Hmmm, jetzt bin ich hin und her gerissen^^,  aber in einem Schalldichtenscha Gehäuse sollten sie doch nicht so laut sein oder?


----------



## Chimera (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: 2 Gehäuse Lüfter für das be quiet silent base 600 Gehäuse*



iLastRescue schrieb:


> Hmmm, jetzt bin ich hin und her gerissen^^,  aber in einem Schalldichtenscha Gehäuse sollten sie doch nicht so laut sein oder?




Das Gehäuse ist nicht schalldicht, sondern nur gedämmt  Schalldicht, dann könntest du selbst ne Turbine drin laufen lassen, doch bei nem gedämmten Gehäuse wäre dies nicht so toll. Zudem muss es ja Öffnungen haben, denn sonst könnten die Lüfis ja weder Luft ansaugen, noch ausblasen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: 2 Gehäuse Lüfter für das be quiet silent base 600 Gehäuse*



iLastRescue schrieb:


> Hmmm, jetzt bin ich hin und her gerissen^^,  aber in einem Schalldichtenscha Gehäuse sollten sie doch nicht so laut sein oder?


Es hängt von der Position ab. Die vorderen Lüfter sind gut gedämmt, weil der Schal umgelenkt wird und nur zu den kleinen Seitenbereichen austreten kann. Oben ist es beim BQ Gehäuse auch gut gelöst, weil es das einzige Gehäuse ist, in dem auch eine geringe Dämmung umgesetzt wurde. Hinten dagegen strahl der Schal frei raus, aber eben nach hinten, und damit am weitesten vom Ohr weg.

Am besten ist immer probe hören. Du kannst Dein Gehäuse auch erstmal mit den beiden originalen Lüftern betreiben. Bei 12V machen die mehr als genug Wind, dann natürlich laut. Dann kannst Du testen, ob es Dir im wichtigen Idle, also dann, wenn nix an Programmen läuft, leise genug ist. Denn wenn ja, kannst Du auch die billigen Pure Sing Lüfter nachkaufen. Wenn nein, probier die Positionen durch. Kann sein, dass der 120mm Lüfter oben ruhig ist und vorne nicht. Und dann entscheidest Du, was Du brauchst. Vermutlich reicht ein zusätzlicher Lüfter oben hinten umd die Temperaturen im Griff zu halten, oder Du wirst so anspruchsvoll, dass es vier neue Lüfter werden müssen.


----------



## Boerni2 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: 2 Gehäuse Lüfter für das be quiet silent base 600 Gehäuse*

Ich höre die 4 pure, 2 shadow und den sw2 in meinem sb800 erst wenn alle am anschlag sind. Was man leicht wahrnimmt ist der Luftzug. Aber die Lüfter meiner Phantom Karte sind ab 60% das lauteste am System.


----------



## iLastRescue (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: 2 Gehäuse Lüfter für das be quiet silent base 600 Gehäuse*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zwei sind drin, die kann man weiter nehmen und dann oben und vorne einfach einen Silent Wing 2 ergänzen.



Welche Abmessungen müssen dann die Silent Wings 2  haben, 2x die 140mm oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: 2 Gehäuse Lüfter für das be quiet silent base 600 Gehäuse*



iLastRescue schrieb:


> Welche Abmessungen müssen dann die Silent Wings 2  haben, 2x die 140mm oder?


Das hängt davon ab, was Du machen willst.
Das hast Du (fett= eingebaut, normale Schrift optional): 
 • *Lüfter (vorne): 1x 140mm,*  1x 140mm  (optional) 
• *Lüfter (hinten): 1x 120mm*
 • Lüfter (oben): 2x 140mm (optional)
 • Lüfter  (unten): 1x 140mm (optional)
• Lüfter (links): N/A
 •  Lüfter (rechts): N/A
siehe: be quiet! Silent Base 600 orange mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Fassen wir zusammen:
- die originalen Pure Wings sind mittelmäßig. Probier sie aus und entscheide dann.
- BeQuiet Sinlent Wing 2 sind sehr leise, haben aber nur einen mäßigen Luftstrom
- Fractal Design HF 12 und HF 14 sind leise und haben einen hohen Luftstrom

Billig Lösung:
- 120mm Pure Wing hinten belassen (mit 5V betreiben, oder über die Regelung)
- 140mm Pure Wing nach oben hinten (mit 5V betreiben, oder über die Regelung)
- neuen 140mm Fractal Design 140mm nach vorne unten oder alternativ 2x Silent Wing 2 140mm noch vorne ((mit 7V betreiben, oder über die Regelung)

So würde ich anfangen, und wenn Dir die Pure Wing Lüfter zu laut sind, oder die Temperaturen der Komponenten zu hoch werden, weitere Lüfter ergänzen. Es hängt von vielen Variablen ab. Was hast Du verbaut, wie kühl soll es werden, was möchtest Du ausgeben, wie silent muss es sein, etc. Es gibt keine optimale Lösung, ohne die Kriterien festzusetzen. Schau Dir das hier an. Standart sind einmal vorne rein, hinten und hinten oben raus. Dann kann man varieren, die veränderten Temperaturen siehst Du in den unterschiedlichen Bildern, übertragbarkeit auf andere Komponten (also Gehäuse, CPU-Kühler, welche Grafikkarte, etc.) st grob gegeben
(Achtung: Einbaurichtung CPU-Kühler ändert sich je nach Anordnung) Der perfekte Airflow - Empfehlungen und Fazit


----------

